# Tormentavena dr. Vogel



## Sara88 (Jan 6, 2017)

Hello everyone, 
I have been suffering from IBS for several years now (About 10 years, started when I was 18 years old).
It has gone from bad To worse. At one point in time i didnt want To leave the house anymore. Coulant eat anything withouten fear of pain and diarrhea. I have tried a lot of different things and underwent several examinations with no results, other than it is IBS, learn To live with it. 
I have tried medication (kind of had a immodium addiction, buscopan), hypnotherapy with a psychologist, online hypnotherapy, osteopathy, low fodmap diet,...
They found I was also lactose intolerant so now I try To avoid lactose and otherwise take lactose ok pills. 
It helps, but not that much. The online hypnotherapy helps a little too, so does the osteopathy. But I have found something that has finally helped me out so much. I can honestly say my symptoms have improved so much after using a homeopathic drug called Tormentavena from dr. Vogel. It has changed my life. Cramps have gone away for the most part and I dont have any more diarhhea. 
I hope it can be helpfull for some other people here too.


----------



## Akn1965 (Jan 13, 2017)

Tormentavenat,the homeopathic drug. Is it an antidiarrhoeal?how many days did it take to cure you?

Thanks.


----------



## Raw015 (May 9, 2017)

is this only for D or also usable for C?

thanks.


----------

